# Anyone ever bought Petco 5.5 gallon tank?



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I've seen at my local Petco a 5.5 gallon tank (like the 10 gallon glass but this is 5.5 gallon instead) for only $12. Does anyone know the dimension of this tank because I might start a planted tank using the 5.5 gallon since it's made of glass. Thanks.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

The price for a bare 10g tank at my LFS is $10 dollars. Maybe yous hould check with yours to see what type of prices they have. The kits are obviously more expensive. How about looking into getting a used tank with equipment? In my area there have been a few good deals for cheap on the recycler.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Check other places. I pay 7.99 for a 5.5 at my lfs.

Size 16x8x10


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah every place that sells 10 gallon aquarium is only $10 but I like the 5.5 because it's smaller  . The only places that sell glass 5-5.5 gallons (just the tank) is Petco. The rest are all kits like the mini-bow.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im in the same boat. I like the 5.5 from Petco for my killie tanks, but they are 13 bucks when 10g are 10 bucks! What a rip! They are nice little tanks though, I just have a hard time paying more for less tank!


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Speaking as a Petco employee.. 

/rant on

TAKE YOUR MONEY SOMEPLACE ELSE!!!!!!!!

:-D


Seriously, you are giving money to a company that sells terrestrial plants as Aquatic Plants. I have contacted the top buyer for the company, and they don't care what anyone has to tell them. Its money in the pocket and thats all they care about. It is a rare day where we actually get 'true' aquatic plants in. Peace Lily, dracanea or elephant ear for your tank?

/rant off

Oh, 5.5g are more expensive because not as many are made as 10g. 10 gallon tanks are the cockroaches of aquatic dry goods.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought one several months ago at Petco, using it for a snail breeder now.

The diemensions are... 16" long, 10 1/2" high, 8" wide.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a great metaphor for 10 gallon tank: cockroaches  . Yeah those 5.5 tanks looks so nice and there are these 2 gallons glass tank for $15 bucks...geeez.


----------

